# what did you get on Christmas



## jk47 (Dec 26, 2014)

What did your family or friends get you for Christmas or even your animals in the way of Christmas dinner or birthing new animals on Christmas.  My whole family pitched in and got me a $200 dollar gift certificate to my favorite feed store. And some of the does from my high school kidded. I must of been a very good boy this year


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2014)

@jk47  very cool that people know you so well! 
Great gift!

Mine was not in the way of gifts but all my children were home and we were all together. It was PRICELESS!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 26, 2014)

I got more than a naughty kid deserved.
I got a new jumbo flyer and bobbin for my spinning wheel, a ball winder, yarn swift ,some fiber books, and a fancy enamel cast iron pot.

But I didn't get what I really wanted which was a Christmas lamb. With a change in preasure and some seriously pregnant ewes I was certain I would get one.


----------



## jk47 (Dec 26, 2014)

@BrownSheep yeah its always somthing more special when you get baby animals on Christmas then other times.your already in a jolly mood then your in an even better mood. But when saint nick was checking his list twice you got on the naughty list and he stood up and said to all the elves theres no way Im letting brownsheep have a Christmas lamb this year no way no how


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 26, 2014)

My dad got our farm three Alpacas. Three boys named Dante, William and Coca. They are pretty sweet, and so silly looking. My dad filmed my reaction and it was embarrasing. He had me convinced we werent getting any so I was REALLY surprised. Along with the boys, I got clothes. It was really fun.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 26, 2014)

We put down a deposit/reservation for a doeling- the doe is due around the end of March 2015  !


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 26, 2014)

Hens and Roos said:


> We put down a deposit/reservation for a doeling- the doe is due around the end of March 2015  !


Sounds awesome! What kind?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 26, 2014)

Nigerian dwarf


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 27, 2014)

My brother in law gave me a $100 gift card at Cabelas. My husband and I are trying to decide if we will put ours together and get a shot gun. We have rifles, and we really want a shot gun. We want to be able to get all our meat from the wild or farm, not the store. I was a trickster this year, and my hubby, parents, and brother in law were not thinking happy thoughts about me. I used duct tape to wrap their gifts  Sure hope you all have a safe and happy New Year!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2014)

On the 22nd we got an early gift from Dolly our oldest ewe...twin ewe lambs


----------



## FarmersDigest (Dec 27, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> On the 22nd we got an early gift from Dolly our oldest ewe...twin ewe lambs


Oh my gosh too cute! Thank you for posting a pic! I love babies. Congrats.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh! What cuties!!! I want one


----------



## Chivoville (Dec 28, 2014)

My son regifted me his spare laptop....The battery was bad on my old one and I had to keep it plugged in all the time (which sort of defeats the purpose of having a laptop in the first place) and it kept overheating.  I love the new one....it is very light.


----------

